# ¿ Que es un Variac ?



## elliott84 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola a todos gracias por la ayuda anterior.

yo uso unas cargas fantasmas para calibrar contadores de energia electrica, para esto utilizo un variac para regular la tension 220v hacia un transformador.
en el lado secundario utilizo resistencias de nicrom para obtener la corriente que nesecito.

pero tengo algunas dudas:

La primera: un varias es un componente electronico o electrico.

la segunda: Al poner una tension de 220V en el lado primario del transformador y haciendo un corto circuito en el lado secundario obtengo una corriente maxima de 120 Amp.
¿ que tipo de transformador es?

eh medido la tension del secundario y me da 2.3V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Originalmente es un transformador toroidal regulable , ahora podría haber electrónicos







Saludos !


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola elliott84:

Te cuento que un VARIAC es lo mismo que un AUTOTRANSFORMADOR.
Así que debes buscar información utilizando ese concepto.
Yo estuve usando uno en el trabajo: ten cuidado, porque no aisla la fase.


----------

